# Pm25 Power Axis Limit Switch



## LEM (Nov 4, 2016)

I received my PM25 with power axis but it does not have limit switches.  I can get by without them but I thought they would be a nice safety addition.   My question is where and what kind of limit switches would I buy.  I have looked online but the choices appear to be endless.  I would like to mount them on the bed much like the Grizzly power axis.  Thanks for your help


----------



## brav65 (Nov 4, 2016)

I have the same power feed and plan to add switches as well.  I would probably go with NC contact switches like this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Z-25GW-Snap...113216?hash=item5b2abdea00:g:kxYAAOSwFe5X107U


----------



## TomS (Nov 4, 2016)

Automation Direct is a good source.  

Tom S.


----------



## LEM (Nov 29, 2016)

Has anyone else mounted limit switches?  Would be great to see a pix of how you did it.


----------



## mksj (Nov 29, 2016)

I would suggest "plunger limit switches" that are sealed, or you can use a roller type and have movable stops on a rail. They come in various forms and styles.  I purchased Omron ones as shown in the picture below.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-pcs-TEMCo...C-Mill-Plasma-Router-Lathe-home-/281913004689
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUNS-SN7311...nger-Mini-Enclosed-Limit-Switch-/190852263650
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEND-TZ-731...Mount-Roller-Plunger-10A-250VAC-/332036689170

I added them to my bench mill in fixed positions at the maximum limits of the travel, as opposed to being adjustable. You also need enough travel on the limit switch so that after the power is interrupted, the momentum in the head or table does not damage the switch because it runs out of travel. I had this issue with my X drive and added some rubber limit stops that hit the plunger. I switched out the drive to one with braking and it stopped almost instantly.


----------



## TomS (Nov 30, 2016)

LEM said:


> Has anyone else mounted limit switches?  Would be great to see a pix of how you did it.



My mill is a PM-932 but the switch mounting concept I used applies to other machines.  Here's a few pictures of my installation.

Tom S.


Y axis



X axis



Z axis


----------

